# Trying to Extract files to "Program Files" says Access Denied.



## solidkevin (Jun 12, 2009)

Whats going on? Everything time I try to extract the RAR to a folder in "Program Files" it says Access Denied and fails to copy...


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

As a standard user you don't have access to that folder. You must the RAR extractor as an adminstrator.

When you go to start the RAR extraction, right click on it and select "Run as administrator"


----------

